# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  HELP- što je aplix a što snap?? :)

## emira

Htjela bih naručiti ove pelene: 
http://www.cottonbabies.com/product_...roducts_id=957
buni me što postoje u tri varijante 1. no closure 2. aplix 3. snaps

Šta je od toga čičak, što drukeri...?? Totalno sam  :?

----------


## ivarica

snap - druker
aplix - cicak

----------


## emira

:Kiss:  hvala

----------


## Fana

A koja je razlika između touchtape, velcro i aplixa?

----------


## emira

> A koja je razlika između touchtape, velcro i aplixa?


u to je još veća filozofija...   :Grin:  

uglavnom ja naručih 1x aplix, 1x snap, pa ćemo vidjet

----------

